# Competition to celebrate new 3x3x3 ao5 World Record



## kubesolver (Jun 5, 2021)

The idea

Let's celebrate the new Ao5 3x3x3 world record by Ruihang Xu with a competition dedicated to it!
The $500 in prizes will be roughly equally divided between the best and random competitors.

Competition rules

it's a fun competition / TPS spam fest / fake solves competition

Solve the 3 counting scrambles from the record average
- it's ok to try it as many times as you want and submit as many times as you want
- the solution should be human-speedsolve feasible (so it's ok to engineer cfop LL skip solution by trying it hundred times, but it's not ok to use reverse scramble or FMC solution)



Spoiler: scrambles



1. Scramble: L2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D F L2 B D' U' L F2 U L2 U'
x2 y
R' B' U' R2 D R
y R' U2 R U' R' U R
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L'
R U' R' U' F U' F'
U' R U R' U' R U R'
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U'
5.48 seconds, 66 moves, 12.04 TPS.

2. Scramble: R' F2 R' D2 U2 F L' U' L' R F' U' F2 R2 U' F R2
y
r2 R D U R D F y D
U R' U2 R
y' U L' U' L U' L' U L
U' R U' R' U R' U2 R
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R
5.52 seconds, 52 moves, 9.42 TPS.

3. Scramble: L2 R2 B2 D U B2 U' R2 D2 U' B R2 B2 F R U' B L R2 D' L' U2
z' y
R U x' U D' R' F R D' R
y' U' R U' R' U R' U' R
y' U R' U' R U R' U2 R
y' U' R U R'
R' U2 R U' R' U R
U2 r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
5.45 seconds, 58 moves, 10.64 TPS.



Prizes
I will award 5 prizes 100$ each to the selected competitors.
1) to the best entry
2) to the best entry using the exact same solution as the WR attempt.
...
5) randomly drawn from all people who post in the thread

prices 3 and 4 will be random draws where competing earlier and better increases chances of winning.

You need to post a video of your solves if you want to win prize 1 or 2.

Duration
The competition will last roughly 1 month. It starts now and ends on Saturday 10th July 2021 GTM 23:59.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 5, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> The idea
> 
> Let's celebrate the new Ao5 3x3x3 world record by Ruihang Xu with a competition dedicated to it!
> The $500 in prizes will be roughly equally divided between the best and random competitors.
> ...


I might try this!


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 5, 2021)

This sounds interesting! Congrats to Ruihang Xu for an amazing WR!

Here are the 3 counting scrambles and solutions to practice:

1. Scramble: L2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D F L2 B D' U' L F2 U L2 U'
x2 y
R' B' U' R2 D R
y R' U2 R U' R' U R
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L'
R U' R' U' F U' F'
U' R U R' U' R U R'
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U'
5.48 seconds, 66 moves, 12.04 TPS.

2. Scramble: R' F2 R' D2 U2 F L' U' L' R F' U' F2 R2 U' F R2
y
r2 R D U R D F y D
U R' U2 R
y' U L' U' L U' L' U L
U' R U' R' U R' U2 R
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R
5.52 seconds, 52 moves, 9.42 TPS.

3. Scramble: L2 R2 B2 D U B2 U' R2 D2 U' B R2 B2 F R U' B L R2 D' L' U2
z' y
R U x' U D' R' F R D' R
y' U' R U' R' U R' U' R
y' U R' U' R U R' U2 R
y' U' R U R'
R' U2 R U' R' U R
U2 r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
5.45 seconds, 58 moves, 10.64 TPS.

I'm not going to win or even be close to winning, but I'll give it a shot!


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jun 5, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> The idea
> 
> Let's celebrate the new Ao5 3x3x3 world record by Ruihang Xu with a competition dedicated to it!
> The $500 in prizes will be roughly equally divided between the best and random competitors.
> ...


You should probably include the 3 scrambles here in your post, but this sounds really cool! I look forward to seeing the neat solutions people will find


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 5, 2021)

This is great, I'll definitely try!!

Quick question: do my solves have to be stackmatted?


----------



## CoderGuru (Jun 5, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 5, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> This is great, I'll definitely try!!
> 
> Quick question: do my solves have to be stackmatted?



@kubesolver How is it going to be timed? Using stackmat rules, or counting frames in a video? Counting frames would give a more accurate time, and using stackmat rules would be closer to his WCA competition experience. I think most people would lean towards stackmat, but I'm just making sure. I'm also assuming that submissions can be individual videos uploaded for each execution, right?

EDIT: Also, if you are doing your own solutions, do you have to provide written reconstructions for your solutions, or is that optional?

Another note, for the same-solutions-as-Ruihang category, you must do every single move the same. If you're faster with different PLL's, too bad, you must do all of the same moves as what he did in his solves. If you do different PLL algorithms or anything, then that submission will fall under the any% your-own solution category.

--------------------

EDIT - MY SUBMISSION -






Lewis Isom. June 5, 2021.
This is the category for the exact same solutions as Ruihang.

#1 @0:15 - 7.16
#2 @2:25 - 7.31
#3 @5:40 - 7.94
(7.47 mo3, 7.85 tps)


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 5, 2021)

Thanks for doing this comp. It's been a ton of fun for me so far. Can't wait to see what times people get. One question: For the "fastest using the same solution as the WR" would using a slightly different PLL alg be allowed if there is no difference in AUF? I'm assuming not, but I wanted to check.


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 5, 2021)

Scramble 1 = 16.447

Scramble 2 = 18.867

Scramble 3 = 19.669


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 5, 2021)

Also do I have to do reconstruction


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 5, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Also do I have to do reconstruction



You must record yourself executing the solution to be a submission. Show that you're doing the same scrambles and same solutions and a legit time.

If you're doing your own solutions, then that's cool too, but still need a video. If you post a written reconstruction of your own solution that would be good as well, but probably not required.


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 5, 2021)

oh


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 6, 2021)

I'll record my solves stackmatted.


----------



## kubesolver (Jun 6, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> I'm also assuming that submissions can be individual videos uploaded for each execution, right?


Yes. That's correct. Also video is only necessary if you want to win the fixed prize. For lottery prizes I'm fine with a text submission. 


WoowyBaby said:


> if you are doing your own solutions, do you have to provide written reconstructions for your solutions, or is that optional?


Optional. But some explanation if there is something of interest is welcome. 


WoowyBaby said:


> How is it going to be timed?


Any way you wish but cubing timer is preferred. I reserve a right to add a tenth or two of a second if someone has used timing method that gave him a clear advantage. 


Nmile7300 said:


> For the "fastest using the same solution as the WR" would using a slightly different PLL alg be allowed if there is no difference in AUF?


It's supposed to be a tribute to Ruihang Xu so let's use his exact PLL


----------



## qwr (Jun 6, 2021)

Wait where is this money coming from


----------



## kubesolver (Jun 6, 2021)

It's sponsored by kubesolver.com


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 6, 2021)

I've always had a lot of fun competing in your competitions so I'm very happy and grateful that you're hosting another one.
One question before I submit my entry: Do the solves have to be done one after another in one sitting/in one sitting?


----------



## kubesolver (Jun 6, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> : Do the solves have to be done one after another in one sitting/in one sitting?


No. 
It's fine to drill one for a week than work on another one


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 6, 2021)

Ruihang's solutions:














6.079 Mo3


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 8, 2021)

Here's some short solutions you can use to get the fastest execution!

1. L2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D F L2 B D' U' L F2 U L2 U'
y r2 R' U r' f2 R2 U f' // FB
U R2 U' R' U' r // SB
U F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CMLL
M U' M U' M' U' M U // LSE

2. R' F2 R' D2 U2 F L' U' L' R F' U' F2 R2 U' F R2
y' z R D' F U' r' D' r2 f' D' // FB
r U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R2 r' U' R // SB
F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U' M' U' M' U M2 // LSE

3. L2 R2 B2 D U B2 U' R2 D2 U' B R2 B2 F R U' B L R2 D' L' U2
y2 z U F' D f R2 r' F // FB
M' R' U' R' U2 R2 // SB
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
U' M' U M' U' M2 U' M' U M' U' // LSE

I want to see someone get a sub-5 mo3 with these short roux solutions. Try it out, good luck!


----------



## kubesolver (Jun 9, 2021)

My entries with Ruihang's solutions:


https://kubesolver.com/other/kuba_ruihang_tribute.mp4


8,80, 8,71, 9,84.


----------



## kubesolver (Jun 25, 2021)

Given not much traffic I will bump a post once and introduce a new rule.

Anyone who posts a new best result will automatically win a prize (until they run out)
So right now @WoowyBaby and @fun at the joy are guaranteed a prize and so will be the first person to beat current best average.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 25, 2021)

Thank you so much @kubesolver! I've actually put a lot of time into this so I'm very happy to win a prize.

I'll post my best times with Ruihang's solutions that I got over time so that everyone knows what to beat:












5.639 Mo3


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 25, 2021)

Here is my submission for the category where you can use any human findable solutions (I used @WoowyBaby solutions)
(videos are linked on the times)
Solve 1: 3.762
Solve 2: 4.768 
Solve 3: 4.011 
Mo3: 4.18


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 25, 2021)

OK, now I'm going to actually start practicing Ruihang's solutions! I got 5.60 on scramble 1 but unfortunately I was not recording.


----------



## jun349 (Jun 26, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> I might try this!


hey i like da subway


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 26, 2021)

With Ruihang's solutions. These solutions are so bad lol, it was really hard to even get sub-7




6.78
6.59
6.94

6.77 mo3


----------



## cubingisfun610 (Jul 8, 2021)

hey everyone!

new best (category1)
3.85, 4.38, 4.12 ... *4.12!*

here is the video:








Untitled.mov







drive.google.com





thank u to woowybaby for the nice solutions


----------



## kubesolver (Jul 10, 2021)

Only 12h left!


----------



## kubesolver (Jul 11, 2021)

Oh well. The comp is over. 

Thanks for those few who participated 

Congrats to winners.
If I noticed correctly it's been @fun at the joy for Ruihang' solutions and @cubingisfun610 for any solutions. 

All winners please DM me to collect your prizes. 
@WoowyBaby @fun at the joy @TipsterTrickster @CuberStache @cubingisfun610


----------

